# Should I use an Agent for Spousal permit?



## Koukla (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi everyone,
My husband (married 2 years) is South African and already in SA. I have been to Zimbabwean Embassy a total of 7 times in a month trying to get the temp resident permit. Each time they have a new requirement, or they tell me to come at times when they are closed. Has anyone had any luck using an agent as opposed to doing it directly? Any advice/help is appreciated. They have asked for letter of cohabitation as well and I should also write a letter telling Home affairs that he has recently started work etc and that we are transferring all the money to South Africa. They then told me the bank statement must be three months, then asked for my bank statements, its almost as though they would prefer I didnt join my husband!


----------

